# Is glue safe for bunnies?



## maisy126 (Mar 4, 2008)

If it is, is there any kind that is recommended?



If this is in the wrong forum mods, please do move it


----------



## andrea2712 (Mar 4, 2008)

No offense, but why would you feed glue do a bunny?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have to use glue for something that your rabbit has access to, use White Glue. The stuff the kids use in school works. White glue is water based and won't be as bad if eaten. Wood glue is not water based and can cause problems if ingested. Don't use too much glue, just in case.


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 4, 2008)

*andrea2712 wrote: *


> No offense, but why would you feed glue do a bunny?


lol, I wouldn't feed it to them, I was going to glue together a bunny-house for them:biggrin2out of our left-over moving boxes)


----------



## andrea2712 (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh my god, I feel totally stupid:foreheadsmack: That you are building something for your bun didn't even cross my mind. I just kept thinking FOOD?!?!:headsmack I'm really sorry!!!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 5, 2008)

I had the same type of reaction, I looked at it and was like... does she mean they ate some?

Now I get it! And it sounds like a great idea!!!!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm really not sure - but I wouldn't use any kind of glue just to be safe. It might be O.K. but I always try to be safe rather than sorry, just in case. As long as your buns don't eat it it's probably fine, but I would still avoid it because they may lick it.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Why not punch holes in the boxes and kinda sew them together with sisel twine? That way you don't have to worry about glue consumption.


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 5, 2008)

Or there is always tape!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> Or there is always tape!


Yeah, but ya know, I've found my buns to be little tape addicts. They always go for the tape first! That and if there are any stickers!

But, of course, we all know...I have the biggest Stinker Bunnies on the planet! LOL!!


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 5, 2008)

*andrea2712 wrote: *


> Oh my god, I feel totally stupid:foreheadsmack: That you are building something for your bun didn't even cross my mind. I just kept thinking FOOD?!?!:headsmack I'm really sorry!!!


awww, it's okay


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 5, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Why not punch holes in the boxes and kinda sew them together with sisel twine? That way you don't have to worry about glue consumption.


That sounds like a better idea


----------

